# Best Avatar?



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok guys I was wondering who you guys think has the best Avatar on the site? If you think it's yours just post and let us see it, and if you know someone who has the best, say who they are, and maybe if there is a good turn out we can vote on who has the best.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

this used to mine mods made me take it off LOL










had to go back to anime :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mine is


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

everyone is going to say that it's theirs


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> everyone is going to say that it's theirs


I allready know I win.

Silent bob owns.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

<----My yearbook picture.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> <----My yearbook picture.


if that is ur yearbook pic u definitely win hehe


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Can't get any better than my Camaro.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha threat said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> everyone is going to say that it's theirs


I allready know I win.

Silent bob owns.
[/quote]

silent bob does own, my favorite so far.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.:rasp:


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.
[/quote]
Whatever you say, Bob.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha threat said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.:rasp:


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.
[/quote]
Whatever you say, Bob.















[/quote]
It's true. I bet your car is slow.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.:rasp:


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.
[/quote]
Whatever you say, Bob.















[/quote]
It's true. I bet your car is slow.
[/quote]

Runs mid 12s in the 1/4.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha threat said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.:rasp:


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.
[/quote]
Whatever you say, Bob.















[/quote]
It's true. I bet your car is slow.
[/quote]

Runs mid 12s in the 1/4.
[/quote]
Pff...My moms honda could do that.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

If you meant to say stewie owns Slient Bob... then you were right


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

GORDEEZ has the best avatar.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> If you meant to say stewie owns Slient Bob... then you were right


Stewie may own a picture of silent bob, but it does not own an animated gif of bob doing the rockfist.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.:rasp:


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.
[/quote]
Whatever you say, Bob. 















[/quote]
It's true. I bet your car is slow.
[/quote]

Runs mid 12s in the 1/4.
[/quote]
Pff...My moms honda could do that.
[/quote]

Yeah... How much did she dump in it to that? $40,000?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha threat said:


> Can't get any better than my Camaro.:rasp:


Yeah it could.

F-bodys suck balls dude.

No potential what so ever.
[/quote]
Whatever you say, Bob.















[/quote]
It's true. I bet your car is slow.
[/quote]

Runs mid 12s in the 1/4.
[/quote]
Pff...My moms honda could do that.

[/quote]

Yeah... How much did she dump in it to that? $40,000?








[/quote]
God damn it, I was hoping you would get more upset.

<----fellow LT1 modder.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mine is best. cus that is how i feel.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Matt lives in a van... down by the river


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

bob has this one for now


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

Personally i like JIGGY'S

That chick is sooo Hot.

Is she all decked out in some MMA gear clothing Jiggy? I swear i've seen that pic before


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

<------------Can't beat the puss







well unless you live in a trailer and drink blue ribbon


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i love Mauls' avatar.

matt foley is f*cking hilarious.

i also gotta say i like crosshair's

there's a couple that make me laugh everytime i saw it.

the best NEW avatar (as in new in the last week or two) is Dannyboy17. his avatar is of Jarko Ruutu provoking some idiot rookie named Dion Phaneuf into making himself look like an idiot.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i dont like anyone's. i liked my previous avatar of the cobra kai logo from karate kid.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

<-----------'nuff said


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Puff said:


> i love Mauls' avatar.
> 
> matt foley is f*cking hilarious.
> 
> ...


haha yea, dannyboy has my vote too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Speedy has the best by far!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> <------------Can't beat the puss :rasp: well unless you live in a trailer and drink blue ribbon


now now, leave poor gordeez out of this :laugh:

meh, my regular avatar is cute, but i wouldn't call it the best on here. i used to like mr. harley's mail call avatar :nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

<---mines owns all. can't mess with the man


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

well see about that


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

fishofury said:


> <---mines owns all. can't mess with the man


Yep yep, I'm with ya on that one. Bruce is the man and I can't knock him in ANY WAY :nod:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

random fact: bruce lee was 1/4 german


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

<===== Scrat Ownz


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Azeral said:


> <===== Scrat Ownz


most people won't know who he is unless you refresh their memories.

btw, blue sky put out a teaser for ice age 2 with scrat.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i liked this one guys that had this head on the

tip of a pencil and when you put your pointer over it

the head shaked real fast and then blew up


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

jiggy said:


> random fact: bruce lee was 1/4 german










not many people know that.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

All the avatars suck...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

<---- Straight out of Dirka Dirkastan.....hahaha


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> everyone is going to say that it's theirs


yup, mine is the best


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Alright... now I have the best!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

mauls said:


> Matt lives in a van... down by the river


Mine is good,but Maul's is by far the best,chris farley was an american pioneer. Maybe we could all learn a lesson from him,so we won't end up living in a van down by the river.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like jigy's too..., but stewie and bob are the best two

but you gotta admit it....angelina is way up there too


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Meatwad gets the money, see? Meatwad gets tha honeys, g!

'Nuff said.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think im gonna be the first one to nominate someones else

its either jiggys avgatar:drool: (whos the girl)

or this one...
View attachment 84015




eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> <---- Straight out of Dirka Dirkastan.....hahaha


muhamad muhamad dirka ali









"america fuk ya!"


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

between skuz and loco

but who you gunna call


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

sKuz said:


> everyone is going to say that it's theirs


yup, mine is the best
[/quote]

you win!!nothing can beat choppin it up,twisten it and blazin it....4:20


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

skuz ud get it but it looks like the guy is sucking a dick when hes pearling the end.

and when has a cat with a gun ever beat a monkey with a gun??


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i love Mauls' avatar.
> 
> matt foley is f*cking hilarious.
> 
> ...


haha yea, dannyboy has my vote too
[/quote]








Poor Dion.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I think that BigChuckP has a cool one: Super Mario gettin the Princess from behind and collecting 1UP's (extra lives)... haha that makes me laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> I think that BigChuckP has a cool one: Super Mario gettin the Princess from behind and collecting 1UP's (extra lives)... haha that makes me laugh everytime I see it.


yeah that's definetly one of the best ones around


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

My fathers avatar beats your fathers avatar


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

meh. i'm still voting for mr. harley's old old mail call one he had when i first came here. hate to admit it, but i'm a total history buff and i loved that show on history channel!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

skuz has got the best one!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Miro said:


> skuz has got the best one!!!!


YOU have the best one


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

<-- fishy


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i see vida in person all the time.. shes not nearly as hot as she looks in magazines n stuff.. she has craters and pimple scars all over her face.. and ive seen better asses in jeans..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Always liked my avatar. Love Moshzilla, picture is great, photochops are even better.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Jiggy's is pretty cool, but DannyBoy's is well funny


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

killarbee said:


> <-- fishy


I have always liked the 3d p.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i see vida in person all the time.. shes not nearly as hot as she looks in magazines n stuff.. she has craters and pimple scars all over her face.. and ive seen better asses in jeans..


 dont hate cuz she doesnt even look at u when ur yelling to her


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> i see vida in person all the time.. shes not nearly as hot as she looks in magazines n stuff.. she has craters and pimple scars all over her face.. and ive seen better asses in jeans..


Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread was better back in the day when we were allowed to have "better avatars" mine was a BUTT... LOL


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

HA HA


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

ill go with the mario and princess one.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bullsnake always wins
but hypens is a close second


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

<------- come on man pepper brooks! pay attention to the commentary.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

PiranhasaurusRex said:


> ill go with the mario and princess one.


WOHOO!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> ill go with the mario and princess one.


WOHOO!
[/quote]
I still win.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

my new one owns all


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

THE PACK has the best avatar lol!~~~

ITs that crazy bitch from trading spouses.

*thePack's* avatar















to you pack


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My vote's for B ACK51 with 94NDTA a close second just because Silent Bob is the sh!t.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> my new one owns all


Your new one sucks

Silent Bob is still the shiznit.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> My vote's for B ACK51 with 94NDTA a close second just because Silent Bob is the sh!t.


This man knows his avatars!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hard to choose...Moshzilla, Mario hitting the Princess, the Crazy Christian Broad, Gordeez, Silent Bob, Bullsnake...Crazy Indian Puppet in E Chino Loco...how do you choose?

Easy...vote mine...My Blue Cobra bit me in deh eye, because I went "doo-doo...doo-doo-doo-doo-doo" ahnd ee don't like dat! AAagghhh!!! Where I got to go?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Cmon man...how can you not love the Saw puppet?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I rocked the same badass ironic cloud avatar for so long and got no props,not even for my new av.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i have the best avatar.. n e one remember galaxy rangers


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> i have the best avatar.. n e one remember galaxy rangers


hell no,but someone please get a samurai pizza cats one.

Were you guys ever able to read my old avatar?

View attachment 84208


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

haha mine now owns all









and i couldnt read the cloud thing thanks though


----------

